# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  مُـــجادعــات بــين الأعـــضـــــاء  ...........

## مجدالدين شريف

*الاخ الجار العزيز محمد خليفة (ميدو1) ، كتب مربع شعري في بوست .. 
في اخبار المريخ ، اعجبني المربع ،فهو يحمل رسالة ذات غيمة ... 
فردين علي الاخ ميدو بمربعين .. 
***************
قال ... 
‎ انضرب الهلال والناس بقت فرحــانــة 
من بعد الفصاحة الناس عقدتوا لــسانا
ناس عفلق وروشة دربهم على الحتانة 
نشمت فى الهلال يومين تلاتة كفانـــا 
** 

رديت ليه وقلتا .... 

كلامـــك زين بـــس الغــــبين مــــاســكانا 
الشــــفنا منو كتير تزوير وطولا لسانـــــا
جــفن نقوم في الحين نرجا في السلخانــا
الارباب بقـول للناس النجمة ما عاجبانــا

********** 
حققك تقول نسكت النجمة دايرة خُطانــا 
في الجـوة والـبرة احوال كتير تعبــانـــا 
بس ياحبيب اصبر الصفوة عارفا مَقامـا 
الكـاس نجيبو عديــل ونسكت الخشـامـا  



:wrd:
:wrd:
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*[justify] 
عوارض الزعيم زادت كتير ومهولة ....
راجين الكريم ينصرنا آخر الجولة ....
موت للأسد واصابات فهود بالجملة ...
بس مرفوعة العوارض بارادة المولي ..
[/justify]
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ما بعرف أكتب شعر
لكن كملو لينا المتعة

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*حمصني حاول تدروش بي
حمصني وارمي المعز علي
حمصني واكل الدجاج الني 
حمصني انتا ماشي وجاي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه والله دي لو ضارب سيجارة وما بطلعا كدا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجيلي شاور محمد
					

[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
عوارض الزعيم زادت كتير ومهولة ....
راجين الكريم ينصرنا آخر الجولة ....
موت للأسد واصابات فهود بالجملة ...
بس مرفوعة العوارض بارادة المولي ..
[/justify]



دايرنك يا زعيم ترجع لسابق عهدك
تلقي كل الصفوة في كل حالة تسندك
أنت أبزرد المهاب لامن تشمر زندك
أنت الفرح لينا وأنت الأمل عندك
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

حمصني حاول تدروش بي
حمصني وارمي المعز علي
حمصني واكل الدجاج الني 
حمصني انتا ماشي وجاي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه والله دي لو ضارب سيجارة وما بطلعا كدا



 


هههههههههه 
ود مامون دي دايرة اصطباحية 

مدنكلة اوعك تكون  ...

عملتها   ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*يا لى الروعه على المجادعات الشعريه شائف مواهب مدفونه الجيلى ومجد الدين ود المامون ماشاء الله عليكم
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*يا ما فى الجراب يا حاوى ... ما شاء الله .
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*[frame="1 80"]
منبرنا يا مرهف بالجد حاجة تمام
يومياً يزداد روعة وماشي لي قدام


[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ود البقعه زح لى كده . . . وهاكم . . . 


صحافتنا يا حمرا الليى قلوبنا حبيبه
أهلا ومرحب بيك واخبارك الديمه رهيبه
المريخ والصدى يا ناس دى حاجه عجيبه
وهج الصفوه والسيوبر لا فيها طق ولا عيبه
وانضمت الزعيم الليله بعد الغيبه
مشكور لامن تقول بس اخونا الحبيب ترطيبه
*

----------


## alhorey

*المزيد ياشباب
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ابـــــــــــــــــــــداع
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الاسماعيلى المحمص الليلة ولع نار
فوق دار الاهلة نزل معاه غبار
خلاهم زى صفق العشريتراموا كالحجار
هستريا فى الميدان معاها الظار

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ود البقعه زح لى كده . . . وهاكم . . . 


صحافتنا يا حمرا الليى قلوبنا حبيبه
أهلا ومرحب بيك واخبارك الديمه رهيبه
المريخ والصدى يا ناس دى حاجه عجيبه
وهج الصفوه والسيوبر لا فيها طق ولا عيبه
وانضمت الزعيم الليله بعد الغيبه
مشكور لامن تقول بس اخونا الحبيب ترطيبه



 الابيض ضميرك شايتها ضفاري عديييل كده يا اخوي السيوبر ده شنو:krkr1:
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ضميرك الليلة جانا زي عنتر شايل سيفو
لكن على مين ودالبقعة قاعد ليهو
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




هههههههههه 
ود مامون دي دايرة اصطباحية 

مدنكلة اوعك تكون ...

عملتها ههههههههههههههه



انا الصباح طبيعي بكون مدنكل جبنة حبشية زي الجبنة
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




يا لى الروعه على المجادعات الشعريه شائف مواهب مدفونه الجيلى ومجد الدين ود المامون ماشاء الله عليكم



تسلم يا غالي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الاسماعيلى المحمص الليلة ولع نار
فوق دار الاهلة نزل معاه غبار
خلاهم زى صفق العشريتراموا كالحجار
هستريا فى الميدان معاها الظار



الاسماعيلي ما حمصم هناك بس وفك منه الحصار
جاء متابعم لي هنا ماتلقاهم زول تب في المطار
واتوكلوا علي الله وجرجروا الرجلين واتكسوا الشطار
واتمجد  ركب ينقز ويمكن كابتنم ركبوه في دفار
غني ياروشا واتلحن الربراب فوق هليلكم الحمام الطار
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ضُـــل نيـــمــة وقُلــــة بــــي نَــقــاعـــا 
عنـقريب هبــابي كرابـــو دار رَقـــاعــا 
جبنة السمحة وكــتين تمــد ضــرعاتــا
زي العــجب لامـــن يمـــرجح نـــاســـا

*********

شفنــاو في العرين اسـداً دوام صاحـي  
فـي السـنتـر يقيـــف يـنــبه الســاهــي 
ما بخاـف الخصـوم بضـرب اوما باـلي 
قارورة يـرجف وكــتين يـجـيو جــاري
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*راجين الحظوظ تبسم علينا تدور ...
بس تحلف تقول عاداها جن التور ...
عاديتي الخلوق بالحيل و شلتي ايداهور...
وماكفاك محال وعطلتي الهجوم بالدور ...
الا غالبنك صبر ومنو البلانا صبور ؟؟
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*والله في مواهب كمية في المنبر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجيلي شاور محمد
					

راجين الحظوظ تبسم علينا تدور ...
بس تحلف تقول عاداها جن التور ...
عاديتي الخلوق بالحيل و شلتي ايداهور...
وماكفاك محال وعطلتي الهجوم بالدور ...
الا غالبنك صبر ومنو البلانا صبور ؟؟



بس الأمل في الزعيم بأي حضور
كل ما نفقد فارس تلقي وراه تاني جسور
ننعم بصفويتنا لما تنتفض مدرجاتنا تثور
ندعوك ياكريم تفك عارضنا بالقرآن ومعاه بخور
*

----------


## ميدو1

* الناس  من زمان من الزعيم مغبونه 
ومن كاساته ديك جيراننا  جن جنونه 
فى كل  يوم جديد وشفنا  الحسادة فنونه 
يا رب  يا كريم احفظ نجومنا  وصونه 
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

 الناس من زمان من الزعيم مغبونه 
ومن كاساته ديك جيراننا جن جنونه 
فى كل يوم جديد وشفنا الحسادة فنونه 
يا رب يا كريم احفظ نجومنا وصونه 



 
ياميدو الزعيم بي تكسي مابتحصل
خليهم يلوكو المر وكركعو حنضل
والعز للبعز بلداً عليها مفصل
وأمجاد البلد قايداها نجمت فيصل
*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*مريخنا العظيم ديمه نجمو يلالى
ديمه فوق وهلال السجم وراءه طوالى
للوطن شرف جاب النفيس والغالى
عمرو ما اتحمص حاشاه لافيه هاليفا لابارى
محال نتخلى عنو حتى لو فضل فى الكشف بس سفارى

لقيتنى كيف ياميدو:fgf3:
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

ياميدو الزعيم بي تكسي مابتحصل

خليهم يلوكو المر وكركعو حنضل
والعز للبعز بلداً عليها مفصل

وأمجاد البلد قايداها نجمت فيصل



السيد اخوى مريخنا داير  اولاده 
فى يوم الدواس يتلموا يبقوا  قصاده 
كل لاعب هناك لابد يكون صياده 
نغلب  من طرف ما  ندى روشة مراده 

*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووق ....ومزيد من الابداع ياشاب .
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت, ميدو1, ود البقعة, قنوان 

كيف يامــــــــيدو1 وودالبــــــــــــقعة وقنــــــــــوان 
وشوفوالليلة مريخــــــــــنا يمتعنا بالاقـــــــــــــــــــوان
ناس راجي ووراغو وبنعزف ليهم اجمل الالـــــحان
والحمدلله رقم الاصابات لاعبينا ثابتين مافيهم جبان
*

----------


## قنوان

*امبارح في المنام شفت الهلال اندقا
ود حمص كمان كرب وزاد الزنقا
جهجه للمعز وكتر عليه الخنقا
حردو الكوره تب ولعبوها طره كبنقا
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*علي فكرة البوست دة نازل في روائع المنتديات في صحيفة وهج الصفوة .
*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

امبارح في المنام شفت الهلال اندقا
ود حمص كمان كرب وزاد الزنقا
جهجه للمعز وكتر عليه الخنقا
حردو الكوره تب ولعبوها طره كبنقا



يا قنوان اقيفى اقولو ليك بالواضح 
دا  السجم الهلال  اللينا  دايما فاضح 
امبارح هناك شفناه حمص سارح 
الخوف الشديد من بكرة موش  امبارح 

*

----------


## قنوان

*كنفدراليه جات واتيامها ماها جبانه
والهليل ساكيها بي قدم حفيانه
ليه يا ربي التعب ما قال عليها سجمانه
فاق حد الادب وقال عليها جعرانه 
ما بتلقي لي كاساتها بي معز شبكتو ملانه
خليها للزعيم حافظ جميع اركانها
من كاساتها عييك جابو لو تاني خزانه
حفيدات بت فرح زغرودتن فنانه
شلنا الكاس خلاص والحفله بي سيطانه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

يا قنوان اقيفى اقولو ليك بالواضح 

دا السجم الهلال اللينا دايما فاضح 
امبارح هناك شفناه حمص سارح 
الخوف الشديد من بكرة موش امبارح 



 يا ميدو الهلال دايما عليه معصور 
لا نفع الحجاب لا خلا ليه كجور
رتينزه ود بخيت كشفت خلاص الدور
بس مريخ عظيم والباقي كلو كرور
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

السيد اخوى مريخنا داير  اولاده 
فى يوم الدواس يتلموا يبقوا  قصاده 
كل لاعب هناك لابد يكون صياده 
نغلب  من طرف ما  ندى روشة مراده 




ياميدو الزعيم دا عليهو مابنتوصه
قصدير الدواس ان رشه مابوقفنه
تحكيم السجم خرب علينا الرصه
لكن الخصيم باللبسة بس بتقصه
 
*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يا ميدو الهلال دايما عليه معصور 
لا نفع الحجاب لا خلا ليه كجور
رتينزه ود بخيت كشفت خلاص الدور
بس مريخ عظيم والباقي كلو كرور




يا قنوان اكيد النية زاملت سيدا
والفن الاصيل بيخلي ناسو سعيدا
دا الحقد السكن في السمو زولهم ديدا
بي فن النجوم نيرانو ديما نقيدا

*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يا ميدو الهلال دايما عليه معصور 
لا نفع الحجاب لا خلا ليه كجور
رتينزه ود بخيت كشفت خلاص الدور
بس مريخ عظيم والباقي كلو كرور



يارب  يا كريم يوماتى  ذيدو تباهى  
مريخ الوطن اللونه دايما  زاهى 
خليه الحسود فى غيه دايما  لاهى 
لايشوف  الكؤوس وفشله لا متناهى 

*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

كنفدراليه جات واتيامها ماها جبانه
والهليل ساكيها بي قدم حفيانه
ليه يا ربي التعب ما قال عليها سجمانه
فاق حد الادب وقال عليها جعرانه 
ما بتلقي لي كاساتها بي معز شبكتو ملانه
خليها للزعيم حافظ جميع اركانها
من كاساتها عييك جابو لو تاني خزانه
حفيدات بت فرح زغرودتن فنانه
شلنا الكاس خلاص والحفله بي سيطانه




يا قنو الهلال في الساحه ديمـــا جبان
من بعد الحكم قصوهوا بالهجان
لا شافوا الفرح لا ضاقوا يوم تحنان
كان بره البلد كان جوه امدرمان
سيكافا الضعيفه القالوا كاسه جعان
هل شالوهو يوم والا الفصيح عدمان
خليهم يقولوا الكاس ضعيف ومهان
كونفدر السجم اليوم بقت زات شان
وباكر في السحاب تلقي الخبر قد زان
بي سفر الحمام لي داخل الاوطان
 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

يارب يا كريم يوماتى ذيدو تباهى 

مريخ الوطن اللونه دايما زاهى 
خليه الحسود فى غيه دايما لاهى 
لايشوف الكؤوس وفشله لا متناهى 



مريخنا دم الوطن جاري في لونه
العجب العجيب لامن يوريك فنونوا
عين الحسد ضاربه هجومه واصله لي قونوا
الشامت علي سننا خلي اليورينا سنونوا
راجين الكريم يحفظه ولينا يصونوا
*

----------


## قنوان

*يا نمر الورق القالوا اسمو هلال 
ما تعشم شديد الكاس عليك محال
لا نفع الغزال لا جيهك غربال
ما شفت القلق بالهد تقول شبال 
والعجب العجيب بالكوره غنى وصال
شوف وارغو الحريف متعنا متعه حلال
قول لي للمعز  كورتنا جيب شوال
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يا نمر الورق القالوا اسمو هلال 
ما تعشم شديد الكاس عليك محال
لا نفع الغزال لا جيهك غربال
ما شفت القلق بالهد تقول شبال 
والعجب العجيب بالكوره غنى وصال
شوف وارغو الحريف متعنا متعه حلال
قول لي للمعز كورتنا جيب شوال



ياقنوان نمر الورق شوفي المصيبة الجاتو
في مقبرتوا ضاق حمص السمسمية حلاتو
القدال كان حرد بيسوقومعاهو  أبواتوا
والمعز انفضح بنصيحة زولوا الجاتو
هليل السجم زي طه اللحقنو أماتو
كعب العدم لكن فرح الشماته يا حلاتو
*

----------


## قنوان

*شوف حمص كمان يوم داك طبق الحنه
بعد فرحوا بي قوننهم قال ليهم اخدو الصنه
مسكل للمعز مسكول قصير رنه
خلاهو ينبطح وفقد معاهو محنه
وطار عشم الهلال يا كاردنال  في الجنه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

شوف حمص كمان يوم داك طبق الحنه
بعد فرحوا بي قوننهم قال ليهم اخدو الصنه
مسكل للمعز مسكول قصير رنه
خلاهو ينبطح وفقد معاهو محنه
وطار عشم الهلال يا كاردنال في الجنه



شوف عيني الهليل في الرايحة أخدلوا تلاتة
ومهاجم الدراويش بي فرد لفة طرح معاهو تلاتة
يسلم لي حمص ويسلم الدرويش الشاتا
وفضيحة القارورة انطبقت تناقلنها أخواتا
بطحة معز ورقصة كديابا البدور لها سباتة
*

----------


## قنوان

*يا الوالي العزيز ويا اخو الحبان
في كشف الزعيم زيدنا كم فنان 
في صف الهجوم شرميطي عندو مكان
والحضري الخطير خلا الهجوم جربان
جيهت لي سادومبا وامبيلي داك حردان
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*والله المنبر ما شاء الله كله شعرا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*:wrd::wrd:


الشكر الكتير لــي ميــدو ومعــاو قــنوان 
وكل الشـــاركو وكتبـــو الكـــلام الأحـان 
دم الــزعيم فـي عـــروقنا ليـــه زمـــــان 
مـن تبت الصفــوة عــالية وعظيمة شان 

*****************

بجر النّمة بتغزل في بطـبيعتــاً راسـيــة 
مؤدب ومحترم زيو الخلـــوق مــالاقية
يصرف في القروش بي يد دوام ساخية
زي حاتم الطائي زمــان فــي البــاديــة 

*****************

سـواي وماحــداث الــدايـرو بـيسـويهـو 
قــال يــلا للعمـران شاخـور نقنب فيـهو
رغـم المصائـب جــات مــا قــال اخليهو
ولسـة مـطـرو رُشـاش يـارب تخــليهـو 

:hearts1::hearts1::hearts1::hearts1: :hearts1: :hearts1: :hearts1: :hearts1:
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

:wrd::wrd:


الشكر الكتير لــي ميــدو ومعــاو قــنوان 
وكل الشـــاركو وكتبـــو الكـــلام الأحـان 
دم الــزعيم فـي عـــروقنا ليـــه زمـــــان 
مـن تبت الصفــوة عــالية وعظيمة شان 

*****************

بجر النّمة بتغزل في بطـبيعتــاً راسـيــة 
مؤدب ومحترم زيو الخلـــوق مــالاقية
يصرف في القروش بي يد دوام ساخية
زي حاتم الطائي زمــان فــي البــاديــة 

*****************

سـواي وماحــداث الــدايـرو بـيسـويهـو 
قــال يــلا للعمـران شاخـور نقنب فيـهو
رغـم المصائـب جــات مــا قــال اخليهو
ولسـة مـطـرو رُشـاش يـارب تخــليهـو 

:hearts1::hearts1::hearts1::hearts1: :hearts1: :hearts1: :hearts1: :hearts1:



 الشكر ليك يامجدالدين انت سيد الفكرة
الجاين بوراك جابم الزعيم طيب الذكري
بنم فوقه من أمس والليلة لي عند بكرة
ذي غناء ابو الأولاد فوق بنيته البكرة

ونتغزل معاك فوق أب طبيعة تشابه اسمه
الشاب الخلوق الزين استادنا بفنه ورسمه
أب درق البكب فوق البي يطاه يحسمه
المال والشرف  وقفن فوقه زانن وسمه

البقعد معاه يحلف لزم تب  تاني ليه ما مفارق
جيهت الاستاد بالقصور والكشافة أم نوراً بارق
الله يكيف من شر عين الحسود للفرح سارق
أنت العشم لامن تهم في الشئ اصلو  ما بتدارق

*

----------


## قنوان

*مريخنا العظيم كورتو في الميدان
لا بشيل لي كفن لا فكو فية بنبان
يحترم العدو ويستقبل الضيفان
لا بودي ضيف بكلاكله ويوصلو امدرمان
*

----------


## nona

*شباب مبالغة يعطيكم العافية
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

شباب مبالغة يعطيكم العافية



ويعطيك العافية كمان 

شاركينا انشالة بي رمية خفيفة
*

----------


## ميدو1

*دى قصيدة كان من اعداد اعضاء منتدى جماهير المريخ بمناسبة ادعاء الربراب بان هيثم طمبل عائد للهليل لا محالة فقلنا له : 
الشال قليبي معاهو 


تاليف / أعضاء منتدي جماهير المريخ 


والله الزعيم فى الكورة ما احلاهو
بالروح والنفس حالفين يمين نفداهو
والداير الدرش فى بيتنا يوم نلقاهو
مبروك يا رفيق طوربيدنا جانا براهو
شاف الضيق هناك والليلة ما اغناهو
خل الزريبه وراه وفي القلعة عانقناهو


*******************
طمبل يا جميل فى اللفة ما احلاهو
يوم العب يمين فى كل مكان تلقاهو
زى فارس يحوم يوم الحرابة براهو
لعاب يا ولد الماضى اتناساهو


********************
طمبل داك ولدنا الناس بكت بى وراهو
الوالي يوم زكاه كل الناس بقت رايداهو
الوجع للهلال سواه ياربى وين يلقو دواهو


********************
هيثم يا سفية الولد اخير تختاهو
عارف طريقوا براهو ومريخنا مبتغاهو
الربراب حلف التكميلى يبقى معاهو
قال الزول ولدنا واتعرف سيماهو
كضاب من زمان الدنيا جت عارفاهو
*********************
طمبل شال قليبي معاه يا ود حاج حمد تلفاهو
ضيع هيبتي وراه وخوفنا كل العيال تبراهو
الشال قليبي وفات ياربى وين القاهو
*********************

ما برجع يمين دولارنا فى يمناهو 


ياريت واحد من الشباب يقوم بنفس الفكرة ويجمع كتابات المتداخلين ويصيغها ويرتبها كقصيدة
*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*مشكووووووووورين والله
واسمحو لينا يا جماعه نقتبس ابداعاتكم دي
*

----------


## ميدو1

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تحياتي اخ ميدو

الفكرة جميلة وانا بجمع ليك المشاركات 

ربنا اديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*اضم صوتي لي صوتك 

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق  شديد
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*من بعد الدموع في خدي سالت حامية
شاكر للكريم بدعوه نلقي العافية
نغسل للدموع والدنيا تصبح صافية
يارب العباد بدعوك تلين القاسية

يا شعب الزعيم اهل الجمال والنجمة
 بي رغم الحزن أشعلتوا فيني القافية
شاكر للكريم وان شاله تلقوا العافية
ومن دون الخلوق القعده بينكم كافية

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*اسلم كلامك السيد ربنا اوفقك 

بشكرك علي الكلام الجميل
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

* مـــالو الكـــلام الـــيلة شــــارد منــــــي 
قدر ما اقول انضم فتل الخيت اروح منـي
سمح الكـلام باليين ان دار اجــي بيجنــي 
شياطين الشعر جافلات واليلة تب جافنــي
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

* 

اليــلة الشمس جــات مـن الشــرق باردة 
شايلة الخبر بي بسمة هــاشة وضـاحكـة 
قــالـت المهلهل شعفوفتو قــاعدة وقـايمة 
من ضرب الخصوم ما أظن تقملهو قايمة
*

----------


## السيد

*


في نص الخلوق الدمعه سايله تغني
بي نار الزعيم الحبو زاد جنني
يازينت الشباب انا بدعي في الكوني
يحفظ للنجوم ويزيل همومهخا تملي

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياناس ياهو الليلة الهليل شايل حالنا
في العرب والعجم ولحقت كمان سودانا
ادارة و قارورة وجماهير فاضحانا 
الهلال مرض يارب احمي منو عيالنا
---------------------------



اسماعيلي ماذنبي حي العرب جبخانا 
الربراب الفصيح الليلة قطعوا لسانا 
ويوم عشرة القريب يالله تموا منانا 
بي هدف الحريف وختامو بي لاسانا 


قطع اخضر عديل كدة



*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

* 
كلامك سمـح يوم عشــرة دا الراـــجـنو 
ان تما المــراد ياهــو الزعيم حــابـــينو 
وان حـرن القدر برضو واســقين مـــنو 
اسم الصــفوة جــد مــابس كلام قايــلنو 
*

----------


## مستكاوي

*[frame="7 80"] 
جمهور الزعيم خليك معاي في الصورة
كاساتك دوام جوة القلوب محفورة
نخنا اهل الفنون واسياد عموم الكورة
بي استاد جميل من ناسو لي المقصوروة
[/frame]
*

----------


## السيد

*يا أخوان ايهاب خلونا في هاليوم
نطلب فد طلب نتمني يبقي يقوم

فتيش هالمكان والله صعبه نحوم
وفي الاخر نروح ويطير كلام بالكوم

راجين منكم تثبيت لها المعلوم
موضوع الشعر لو مافي تعب او لوم 


ولكم خالص مودتي ، ، ،

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

 الناس من زمان من الزعيم مغبونه 
ومن كاساته ديك جيراننا جن جنونه 
فى كل يوم جديد وشفنا الحسادة فنونه 
يا رب يا كريم احفظ نجومنا وصونه 



هاوناتك دوام ياميدو بتريحنا 
والمسكين ممحن لاقرش لا سحنة
قابض فى الصفر يكفينا شر المحنة
واحفظ ياكريم لينا العديل وسمحنا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*راجين الزعيم يوم عشرة  يعيدنا لسابق عصروا

يجينا الملك يتربع فوق كرسي الزعامة وقصروا

يدك حصون الهليل المحمص هناك في مـــصروا

ونسكت كل من طول علينا لســــــــانه ويقصروا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دايرين ياصفوة نسمع زئيرك  في المفخرةيوم  باكر
تعال من بدري أحمر أصفر لونك وأقطع معاك تذاكر
عشان نضرب سبب منع القارورة الزادوا ليها عساكر
تعال متعنا بزئرك واتمتع بالملك والسلطان المعاه جواكر
*

----------


## حاج حمد

*كل يوم بنضرب هلال 
وكل يوم شيل حال 
دة فريق ولا غربال
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حاج حمد
					

كل يوم بنضرب هلال 
وكل يوم شيل حال 
دة فريق ولا غربال




يا حاج يا زعيم القصه دوم معروفة
من غير الحكم الواطه تب مرشوشة
والا الراس يلف والزول تمسكو الدوشة
وكلو عدم فهم والاصل زولهم كيشة
 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*قدر ما اقول اسيب الكورة والتشجيع ..... يسوقنى الشوق وحب النجمة والصفوة على الاستاد ..... ووالقى الناس هناك بالكوم ... ديك ناس مدنى والكاملين ... وناس البندر الميمون ..وناس من بدرى فى الميعاد .... ديل واقفين وديك قاعدين وصوت النوبة والتشجيع ... حلفت يمين طوال عمرى اكون من ديل وصفوة عديل ...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*
الليلة النزال وفوزنا اياهو المكتوب
بي هدف العجيب والملك في ولد محجوب
في نص ساعة بس والجماعة قالو الروب
يارب ياكريم انصرنا واحمينا من الطوب 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الليلة الريد جاييك يا الأحمر المعشوق
اونلايناب ومايقوما والتراس ممشوق
جاينك مأزرنك تمتعنا ونبل فيك الشوق
دايرين أقوان مطر يلا نحصل السوق
بأعلامنا ونوباتنا وأمواجنا هناك نسوق


*

----------


## السيد

*اتغلب الزعيم والكورة ياها اموره
مابتدي الحريف وتفرح الماسوره
باكر بالثبات البسمة تاني نزوره
لكن الشتات والفرقه مابندوره


*

----------


## dawzna

*شجعـو المريخ تمام يا ناس كمان بيه افرحو
 وأي زول ما بـريدك انت نحن برضو بنكرهو
نحن بنريد الزعيم ولـيهــو   وشنا  نـطــرحو
وأي زول ما بريد زعيمنا راس لسانا بيجرحو
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الله اديكم العافية شباب السيد ياروعة 

الاخ الكريم dawzna ياروعة 

نصر الدين 

اديكم العافية وربنا اخدر ضراعكم ويقوي قلمكم لكتابة الدرر 

...................................
*

----------


## dawzna

*أنا المريخ
 أنا التاريخ
أنا الكل زول 
بقول لي  شيخ
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*فوووووووووووق
*

----------

